# 1/24 scale Scratchbuilt camper trailer



## kenlee

I am building this for a friend, one of his favorite toys as a kid was the Lesney/Matchbox Trailer Caravan. I found one of these on e-bay real cheap and decided to build one in 1/24 scale for him. The original and most common version of the toy was a pink color, thankfully he decided to go with a more traditional two tone paint job for this one. In scaling up I made an error on the bottom skirt in front of and behind the wheel wells and that has to be redone.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_1080.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_1079.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/100_1077.JPG


----------



## Aurora-brat

Very cool! I had one of those in pink as a kid. One of my favorite Matchboxes.

Hope you're gonna leave the top removeable!


----------



## BronzeGiant

Mike, sadly, was pink as well......


----------



## kenlee

New work in progress pictures:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1084.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1085.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1089.JPG


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I like where this is going.....


----------



## Xenodyssey

Really good and something different. Look forward to seeing further WIP photos. The detail looks great so far


----------



## spawndude

Excellent work!

What construction material are you using? Balsa, Bass?


----------



## kenlee

spawndude said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> What construction material are you using? Balsa, Bass?


Evergreen sheet and strip styrene. I used rectangular styrene rod for the bottom frame and the roof beams. Right now the roof beams are just snapped into place to allow access to finish the interior. I plan to use decals for the interior paneling and floor. The walls are built up of 3 layers, the outside skin, framing from styrene strip and the interior skin. The door is made so it can be opened and closed with a working door knob mechanism.


----------



## kenlee

Some more pictures, got 2 windows made and just pressed in place for right now, will be permanently mounted after painting, also the sink, counter top and cabinet doors. Have also made the back door which will be a sliding door.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1090.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1093.JPG


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Great work here:thumbsup:...
Looking forward to more pictures
Mcdee


----------



## Bobman

I'm really liking this build. This is what the hobby is about.
Bob
and yes, I had a pink one too.


----------



## kenlee

Another update highlighting rough fitting of the front seating/sleeping area.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1097.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_10981.JPG


----------



## kenlee

Another update, have done basic interior painting, wood paneling and wood seat detail will be replicated with the woodgrain pattern printed on clear decal film and applied. Still have to make stove, refrigerator and have to permanently attach seating as well as make the cushions for the seating. I plan on lighting the interior, the batteries and switch will go in the bathroom cubicle.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11051.JPG


----------



## kenlee

Another update, interior almost finished, paneling done, lights installed.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11222.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1120.JPG


----------



## Aurora-brat

Damn that's coming along nicely!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Excellent work! This takes me back!


----------



## kenlee

Almost done now, need to extend the yellow stripe across the rear of the trailer, will probably use painted decal film since it is almost impossible to paint under the porch. Still need to make the cabinet handles and attach them and make the seat cushions. Also still need to hide the wiring going to the cross beam lights. 
I was briefly tempted to paint this in the same pink color as the original Matchbox/Lesney Trailer Caravan that this is based on but sanity prevailed. I do plan to use the pink as a high lite color, perhaps above and below the wide yellow stripe or along the molding around the bottom edge. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1188.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1189.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11901.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11911.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11932.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11921.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1195.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1196.JPG


----------



## Aurora-brat

Boy that is neat!

Great job on a very interesting subject. Of course you will need something equally interesting to tow it...

Tory


----------



## kenlee

Aurora-brat said:


> Boy that is neat!
> 
> Great job on a very interesting subject. Of course you will need something equally interesting to tow it...
> 
> Tory


Like this?

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1198.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11971.JPG


----------



## Aurora-brat

Yup, that'll do it! Very cool!


----------



## rkoenn

Very nice scratch build. When I was about 12/13 our family bought a travel trailer and went about 100 miles north to Homosassa springs for a few days. We had a very harrowing driving experience coming back and all the trouble of towing a trailer that was the only time we used it. I believe my parents sold it shortly thereafter. It would be easier to take this one along on such a trip.

Bob K.


----------

